
Ask HN: Modern Stack for Business? - AYBABTME
I saw posts before about what software people use for their ventures, like GSuite, QuickBooks, Stripe, etc. What is your preferred suite of tools to run your business?
======
johns
This is a pretty good list: [https://pilot.com/guides/recommended-financial-
stack/](https://pilot.com/guides/recommended-financial-stack/)

